

Wappalyzer uncovers the technologies used on websites - aram
http://wappalyzer.com/

======
RyanZAG
That silly counter at the bottom using a fixed formula to count up a random
statistic for no reason:

[http://wappalyzer.com/sites/default/themes/wappalyzer/js/cou...](http://wappalyzer.com/sites/default/themes/wappalyzer/js/counter.js)

Can anybody explain the point of that thing? I'm assuming they do not query
sites one by one continuously either.

------
TobbenTM
Related: [http://builtwith.com/](http://builtwith.com/)

Online lookup tool which does not require Chrome or Firefox.

~~~
TomAnthony
But does have an extension available.

------
keltex
Some of the data here is a little suspect. Example "programming languages":

[http://wappalyzer.com/categories/programming-
languages](http://wappalyzer.com/categories/programming-languages)

It says 90% of the web uses PHP, 8% Java and 2 % other.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
I suspect it just looks at extensions. .php and .jsp are easy to spot, as is
the PHP HTTP header, RoR's utf8 tick is harder, and node.js apps and such are
probably impossible.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
More accurately: "Identify software used on a website which identifies itself
openly somehow". iWeb isn't the most popular editor, but perhaps is the most
popular to advertise itself in generated pages.

------
johnpolacek
I'd love to see a search engine that crawls the source code of sites, so you
could find great implementations of frameworks and plugins.

~~~
adamseabrook
[https://meanpath.com](https://meanpath.com) crawls the source and server
headers.

------
cmircea
I prefer Chrome Sniffer.

~~~
joelhaasnoot
My only gripe is I have to look over its markup in pages I'm inspecting, but
that's only when developing.

------
Theodores
I feel my browser is 'nude' without Wappalyzer. It does an excellent job of
showing the icon for 'this is yet another Wordpress site', 'Drupal', '.net'
and 'Magento' (amongst lots of others). This snippet of information is very
useful to know if you are wondering 'how did they do that!' when you come
across a very good site.

It is also useful for showing what javascript frameworks are in use (although
this isn't as at a glance as the main CMS tool).

Beyond those two pieces of information I have no real need to use or fault
Wappalyzer. It is simply brilliant.

Slightly off-topic, however, _the_ favourite Chrome extension has to be Hover
Zoom: [http://hoverzoom.net/](http://hoverzoom.net/) \- I find a
computer/browser really lacking if it does not have that on it!

